# Ability to DVR Video from Streaming sources.



## SparkeyinVA (Jan 5, 2016)

First, I am a long time time Tivo user (1st Tivo was Sony SVR2000 in late 1999) and first time poster in the Forum.

I know this suggestion is contervatioal but let me explain why I think it would be a good idea.

1st the idea. Have the option to schedule a time when a video from a streaming service could be recorded on the Tivo for later viewing. 

Why: Many people do not have unlimited access to high speed internet. For example, where I live I only have satellite internet available where I live. (hughesnet) Satellite internet while fast only offers small download amounts (about 15GB) during the day and large amounts of data (about 50 to 100GB) late at night (off peak). 

This feature would be a great help for us to be able to use streaming services to watch shows we want to catch up on. Now I understand that it may only be possible to watch this on the Tivo box (can't be downloaded). But I would think this would fall under the 2010 ruling that protects the consumers right to watch time-shifted media (the same one that makes recording streams itself legal). Thus this would be legal.

I welcome everyone's input. 

SparkeyinVA.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've used 3rd party applications on my PC to do that with varying degrees of success. It also makes a difference if it is live streaming or on demand streaming. 

But really no argument from me. Yes, it would be great if TiVo could do that. 

(I also started with an SVR-2000)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's not really possible. That program you use on your PC is exploiting a loophole. Basically it just doing screen captures at 30fps and converting them to a video. TiVo almost certainly has licensing agreements with the app providers on their boxes that specifically prohibit that. Plus their hardware isn't really designed to do that even if they could.

The streaming providers don't want you to be able to do this. They want you to keep subscribing to their services. Even Amazon, which use to allow you to download purchased/rented content to a TiVo, has converted to a pure streaming service. The service providers use streaming as a way to maintain control. They will never allow a DVR like TiVo to actually record their content.


----------



## SparkeyinVA (Jan 5, 2016)

Dan203 thanks for your input



Dan203 said:


> Even Amazon, which use to allow you to download purchased/rented content to a TiVo, has converted to a pure streaming service.


I almost forgot about that. The Amazon download service that use to be available on my series 2 was almost exactly what I was thinking except you were not able to schedule the download time.

I also remember that With TiVo desktop, you could subscribe to video podcast and have them sent to the TiVo to view.

O well, maybe I will have to look into other options. 

Thanks for the input.

SparkeyinVA


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amazon still allows download to personal devices. They can always do a download with sub authentication required. And if you BUY an Amazon video it should not require authentication at all. Amazon has prime streaming, rental streaming and digital purchase. None are a resins to eliminate download.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I just get used dvd's 2-5 dollars local record store, rip em, extract the vobs and merge them to an mpg, stick em on a netgear nas, and play them from the Tivos. F streaming services.

no monthy fees and I own it.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

PlayOn Plus and a powerful PC can do this with most streaming services accessible by web browser. I have been using it for years and it works really well.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Chris Gerhard said:


> PlayOn Plus and a powerful PC can do this with most streaming services accessible by web browser. I have been using it for years and it works really well.


This. PlayOn is designed for this exact purpose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Using PlayOn is a violation of the terms of usage for all these streaming services. Lot's of stuff will work, what the OP was asking for was a TiVo solution that will not happen. Not because TiVo wouldn't support the idea, but because the app owners won't allow it.

Yes, some apps you can download to a personal device (generally to a dedicated, branded and secure player) I can download VUDU movies to a VUDU player on my Ipad all day long, but I cannot access it outside that player.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Using PlayOn is a violation of the terms of usage for all these streaming services. Lot's of stuff will work, what the OP was asking for was a TiVo solution that will not happen. Not because TiVo wouldn't support the idea, but because the app owners won't allow it.
> 
> Yes, some apps you can download to a personal device (generally to a dedicated, branded and secure player) I can download VUDU movies to a VUDU player on my Ipad all day long, but I cannot access it outside that player.


If there are terms with some streaming services that prevent usage of PlayOn, I would state those terms are not enforceable any more than networks could enforce terms that prevented using a VCR to record programming decades ago. It isn't like the various services can't tell PlayOn is being used and after using PlayOn for 4 years, I can state it still works and no service has attempted to terminate my subscription.

I have unilaterally amended all unenforceable provisions of all contracts I am subject to, a lifelong practice with no consequences and I am now 64.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Some things are worth fighting and some things aren't. Worrying over one lone old codger using playon is different than a delivery system intentionally circumventing a contract with the provider.

The op asked a simple question... Why can't TiVo record or allow downloads from streaming services and the answer is quite simple - because the content providers won't let them.

I am not going to get into legal theory with you, but comparing the legality of a VCR of yesteryear with circumventing DRM / anti theft technologies of today doesn't hold any water. Argue as I am sure you will, but you are wrong.

Oh, and I suggest that if Sony vs. Universal were to be heard by today's Supreme Court as opposed to 1983, we would have a completely different outcome.

I suggest reading up on the Digital Millennium Copyright Act...

If the studios were to ever get involved they can request to have your internet shut down for piracy - something they love to do with Bittorrnet users.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Recording streams, now zats just silly. Just stream it when you want to.

If you want to own the show, buy it.

Dont have high speed internet, too bad, MOVE!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Some things are worth fighting and some things aren't. Worrying over one lone old codger using playon is different than a delivery system intentionally circumventing a contract with the provider.
> 
> The op asked a simple question... Why can't TiVo record or allow downloads from streaming services and the answer is quite simple - because the content providers won't let them.
> 
> ...


I understand the OP asked if TiVo could add the ability to record streaming, that question was answered and I agree it is very unlikely TiVo will add that functionality. My suggestion was as an alternative that works well for that purpose.

I have read the DMCA. PlayOn is a server that allows viewing content accessed by a PC legally, by streaming box on the network including time shifting. PlayOn doesn't defeat digital copy protection to record browser streaming. That can be very useful with ISPs that offer deals for overnight internet access. If it was in violation of the DMCA, I would think it would be easy to have this widely and openly distributed software taken off the market.

It is also easy to only offer streaming services using a native app, not accessible by browser, SlingTV is one example of a service that can't be accessed by PlayOn. I bought my lifetime PlayOn license in 2011 and it wasn't a new product then. If content owners wanted to stop PlayOn access, I would think that would be the method of choice. I am only suggesting using PlayOn for services with proper and licensed access, PlayOn does nothing to facilitate piracy.

As far as your claim today's Supreme Court would rule that copyright laws prevent consumers from recording and watching protected programming legally received, I will leave that speculation to you. That clause wasn't found by the Supreme Court decades ago and if a rereading of copyright laws today would uncover it, that would surprise me.

Well, we can agree that I am an old codger.


----------

